# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الازياء والموضة >  {خريف ؛شتاء}.. نواعم

## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 






السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:.



حبيباتي نواعم :.

بنسبه لهاي السنه وانا اتكلم عن محبي الالوان الناريه ؛ او الي بشراتهم سمره وحنطيه والبرونزيه 

طبعاً الي بتحب اتغير من لون شعرها او تغير نفسيتها (لان مرتبط النفسيه بتغيير مافينى الخارج والداخل ،وطبعاً الخارج قبل الداخل)راح تحكولي لا الداخل قبل الخارج ؛ راح احكيلكم انه مهما حاولتي اتغيري من داخلك وتتفرجي على حالك من الخارج راح تنتكسي ولا كانك اشتغلتي من داخلك 
بس لما تغيري من الخارج راح تحسي انه امشيتي باول خطواتك للتغيير 

ماعلين 

الي بحكيه ؛ هاي السنه وكل سنه تقريباً الخريف والشتاء لازم يكون الوانه ناريه لتعطي دفا للشكل الخارجي 
على العموم هاي السنه صيف خريف شتاء وربيع الون الاسود والبني دارجين بصوره كبيره بذات البني الي هو بني شوكولا فاتح من غير خصل كله لون واحد 
بنسبه للاسود بيكون داخل عليها خصل غريبه بعض الشيئ يعني بنعرف الخصل الثلجيه بيكون لشعر الاشقر بس هل المره الاسود وخصل ثلجيه او الخصل الورديه او الازرق او احمر الي اسمه دم الغزال او الاسود على بنفسجي

او الشقرات بيكون لون الشعر الهم اشقر ثلجي كل الشعر مافي تخصيل واذا وجد  التخصيل بيكون عشوائي وكثير مشان يغلب لون الشقار العادي يعني مافي حل وسط 

بس الخريف والشتاء هاي السنه بيكون كل لون الشعر احمر نحاسي او الاحمر مايل على الاورنج 


بعطيكم صور من هيك صبغات لخريف وشتاء هاي السنه ؛هم مش مرتبين بس جبتهم مشان تعرفوا قصدي او توخدوا اشويت معلومات وفكره بسيطه 




















واي سؤال انا حاظره 
للبنات الي بدها تعرف شي او تستفسر من شي بنسبه للشعر والوانه او مافهمت علي تحكيلي

----------


## شمعة امل

يسلموووووووووووووو
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Icon31:

----------


## ابو عوده

حلو :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## باريسيا

> يسلموووووووووووووو


الله يسلمك

----------


## باريسيا

> 


منوره ميمي

----------


## باريسيا

> حلو


الله يحلي ايامك

----------


## باريسيا

> بتزبط هالوصفةعلي!!!؟؟؟
> 
> 
> Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


في شباب بيصبغوا شعورهم 
هلاء بحط بقسم ادم قصات وصبغات للشباب

----------

